# Building a Fish Cleaning Table HELP!



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

As a Christmas gift my brother is building my dad a fish cleaning table. We have our plans drawn and everything is ready to go. Only problem we have is finding a table top. We are building it out of pressure treated wood and we will seal it. We are thinking of using metal like aluminum or steel. 

Any of y'all know where to get a 2ftx4ft peice of metal to use as a table top? Doesn't need to be thick. Just good enough to clean fish on and won't rust. 

Thanks!


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

A metal top is not great for cleaning fish in my opinion. It becomes very slippery with the fish slime and can be a chore to keep the fish from sliding everywhere. Give Creative Acrylics on 9 mile a shout, they should be able to hook you up with some cutting board material which will work so much better.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Would that last sitting outside in the elements all year?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Acrylic or Starboard will last a very long time, and save your knives too IMHO.

http://www.wholesalemarine.com/starboard-marine-lumber-82350.html


----------



## Synergy Fabricators (Feb 18, 2013)

*recommend starboard*

I'd recommend Starboard. That's what we use on the tops of our fish cleaning tables. Cleans off very well and looks good!


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

We used spare pieces of granite from a granite yard or job site. Worked well for us and held up for a long time. Not real sure how it is on the knives though. We burn one up about every year seems like so they never really get dull.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a piece of granite on my cleaning table. I try very hard not to contact the granite with my blades. I keep a piece of plywood to use under the fish. If I had my druthers I would use starboard. It is much easier on the filet knives.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had mine for some 15 years now. Definitely don't want to go with metal, will not last. Regular cut down formica top will do OK if you seal the exposed wood. Go by the ReStore on N Palafox, they may have a stainless sink already set in a counter you can just cut down to size. Starboard is better long term if you can find the right size, but might be pricey


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Starboard is the only way to go! It lasts forever, easily replaceable, is very easy on knives, and it is much safer due to the fact it "holds" the fish much better than anything I have ever seen or used. It can also be sanded down to "refinish" the surface after years of use.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

We used the top off of a 6 foot table we got at Sam's and built a base from pressure treated lumber.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys we went with the starboard. Found some on eBay in the right size and priced good


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

You can order custom sheets of HDPE online in just about any thickness you want. It's the same stuff cutting board are made of. It is much cheaper than starboard.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

We already ordered the starboard. Got a 1/4x24x48 peice for $39.99. Should be perfect


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Starboard... Excellent choice


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys! We will post a finished product picture later


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

I suggest you countersink the screws so you won't run across them with your knife, Also construct a couple of inch lip around the back side and ends to keep the fish/filets from sliding off.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

On the rocks, what did you treat that deck with? Looks good. Would like sometning that lasts more than a season.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Christmas is here and we have a very happy father lol. The table is 2ftx4ftx4ft tall. We bought the black starboard and got a smokin deal on it on eBay. About 3 days of assembling, sealing, and installing the sink. Should work great!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Top view


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you ever plan on any mods for that table, consider a 2 inch rail on the back and left side so fish/fillets can't slide off the table. No need on the left side, they will fall into the sink.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kim said:


> If you ever plan on any mods for that table, consider a 2 inch rail on the back and left side so fish/fillets can't slide off the table. No need on the left side, they will fall into the sink.


My dad is going to do some upgrades to it. We just gave him a good start lol. He will have to figure out how he wants the water ran to it and everything and he was already talking about putting a rail on it and a power source for his electric knife. I'm just glad it turned out the way it did for our first actual build.


----------



## fishtaco (Dec 26, 2013)

*table*

If you are using pressure treated lumber, you need to be careful about putting metal on top of it without a moisture barrier. They treat lumber now days with copper and when you slap aluminum or steel on top of it it creates a chemical reaction and will pit your metal. Google it, I am a contractor and see it all the time.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Look at the pics on page 2. We used pressure treated wood and sealed the wood with an outdoor water sealer 3 coats then used starboard as the top


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You went a lot fancier than I did. I just did the table same as yours pretty much except no sink bit added a rail. Matter of fact I used black starboard too. Had some left over from a job.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Christmas is here and we have a very happy father lol. The table is 2ftx4ftx4ft tall. We bought the black starboard and got a smokin deal on it on eBay. About 3 days of assembling, sealing, and installing the sink. Should work great!



Nice job on the table. Nothing better than quality home built creations.... I'd bet your dad's stoked that you took the time and energy to something special for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

We got a great deal on the sink at Dirt Cheap in Pcola. And yeah he is stoked! It was my younger brother's idea so he paid the bill but I have more experience in building things and using tools so I pitched in some help with construction. No more cleaning snapper on the tail gate haha


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I used ceramic tiles that look like planks of driftwood on mine. Easy to cut, install and seal. Used the hard-backer board made for tile on top of plywood to lay the tile on.

You can see mine on pages 2-3 on the thread below:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/cleaning-station-179921/index2/

$18/box at Hoods in Foley, AL, and 1 box is about twice what I needed.

Mark


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

markbxr400 said:


> I used ceramic tiles that look like planks of driftwood on mine. Easy to cut, install and seal. Used the hard-backer board made for tile on top of plywood to lay the tile on.
> 
> You can see mine on pages 2-3 on the thread below:
> 
> ...


Looks great! We looked at tiles but were told by the tile specialist at Home Depot they were porous and wouldn't last long outside if we didn't seal them at least twice a year. They could've been wrong. Either way I like the drain on yours and the wood color. Can't wait to build my own one day. 

Our next project will be a pole barn for the boat


----------



## fishtaco (Dec 26, 2013)

looks good


----------

